# SPIRIT HOODS: YEA OR NAY?



## Harlequin (Apr 18, 2010)

First off: www.spirithoods.com

Here are some images:

















I want one. *A lot*. Because they're awesome.


----------



## Minish (Apr 18, 2010)

WHAT THE CRAP I have never seen these before!

They look horrifyingly creepy at first, but... hm. Apart from the silly looking hanging... side bits, they look and sound pretty awesome. :O


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 18, 2010)

They're really ugly.


----------



## Green (Apr 18, 2010)

I would buy one if there were a narwhal one. D:


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 18, 2010)

they make you look like a four year old doing dress-up.

so my answer is *no*.

also inb4 "furries".


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 18, 2010)

You can get half-hoods that don't have the scarf bits :D also, the "hanging bits" are for pockets.


----------



## octobr (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey is that nicole fox that girl is hot. IT IS nicole fox! Sweet deal. Man she's hot as hell.

I'd only buy one of these if it came with a Nicole Fox. They're like way expensive. Ok maybe I would buy one if I had a billion dollars, but seriously, these are like WAY EXPENSIVE


----------



## Minish (Apr 18, 2010)

Uh... wow. I didn't even look at the prices before now, and... yeah.

D8 Neeever mind then. Plus, I'm thinking they'd look even creepier in real life.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 18, 2010)

$119 ISN'T THAT EXPENSIVE!!!! NOT FOR SOMETHING THIS AWESOME!!! <3


----------



## departuresong (Apr 18, 2010)

The less costume-y ones are neat.

(also $119 is pretty cheap for this kind of stuff)


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 18, 2010)

I think the panda one is my favourite one! Or maybe the snow leopard, I don't know.


----------



## brandman (Apr 18, 2010)

NAY. Gawd, that looks like something I would've worn in a play when I was five. Ah, no.


----------



## Esque (Apr 18, 2010)

Um.
Well, I could sew one in a couple hours for about $40, so, $119 is really expensive. But... they don't actually look that good...


----------



## spaekle (Apr 18, 2010)

Eh, not something I'd wear in public.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 18, 2010)

ShiningGlass said:


> The less costume-y ones are neat.
> 
> (also $119 is pretty cheap for this kind of stuff)


$119 is not the sort of money you should be spending on clothing.


----------



## Minish (Apr 18, 2010)

ShiningGlass said:


> (also $119 is pretty cheap for this kind of stuff)


That... doesn't really make it any better, it's still shockingly expensive.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 18, 2010)

£77 is totally fine for something that's hand-crafted and made with materials of a brilliant quality.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 18, 2010)

Not if they're ugly...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 19, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> $119 is not the sort of money you should be spending on clothing.


I don't find these hoods very exciting but 90-odd euro is a perfectly acceptable price for clothing. A nice pair of smart shoes or a good suit cost more.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 19, 2010)

I would rather die than wear this.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 19, 2010)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I don't find these hoods very exciting but 90-odd euro is a perfectly acceptable price for clothing. A nice pair of smart shoes or a good suit cost more.


well yes but that's for really special occasions.

for something that you'd wear in your day-to-day life, something that might get stained or ripped or shrunk in the wash or whatever, you shouldn't be spending crazy amounts of money on it. besides, I don't think you really get value for your money - imo, a £10 t-shirt from a budget store can look just as good as any expensive tat.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 19, 2010)

I think they're awesome. While I don't think they're horribly overpriced for what they are, I still don't have that kind of money to throw around, so I wouldn't get one.

I do, however, have a decent-sized collection of fleecy animal hats (rabbit-skull, giraffe, a couple of anime ones) that are similar, but less fluffy and expensive.


----------



## see ya (Apr 20, 2010)

I think they're pretty neat, I've always kind of wanted a hat like that seeing as I wear a lot of crazy hats already IRL. Though too much on the pricey side to really justify a purchase by me, especially considering shipping costs.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 21, 2010)

The title is so misleading!

I thought that they were cool looking hoodies that let you catch spirits, goddamnit! I wanted to look cool while capturing the souls of the deceased, yet when I came here I saw some stupid overpriced furry crap.

Nay.


----------



## Lili (Apr 21, 2010)

For some ridiculous reason, I want one now. The lion one RIGHT NOW. I would not pay that much for it though.


----------



## Coolio (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that a panda? Im pretty sure that isn't allowed. At all.


----------



## departuresong (Apr 21, 2010)

Coolio said:


> Is that a panda? Im pretty sure that isn't allowed. At all.





> All hoods are made with faux fur. No animals were harmed in the making of your hood.


----------



## octobr (Apr 21, 2010)

You guys misunderstand me, I'm cheap as all get-out. Like I go I WANT THIS POKEMON GAME, OH JESUS FORTY BUCKS HELL NAW. Eve though 40 bucks is standard for ds games.

Et cetera.

I wouldn't pay 119 for anything except a good suit, and even those I go to cheapy places and get 'em for 50 bucks cause I'm the size of a child. :B


----------



## Zuu (Apr 21, 2010)

"furry crap"


----------

